
Tolkien's map and the messed-up mountains of Middle-Earth - fanf2
http://www.tor.com/2017/08/01/tolkiens-map-and-the-messed-up-mountains-of-middle-earth/
======
celticninja
This is a realm with dragons, trolls, orcs, elves amd dwarves, I am not sure
it is a huge stretch to consider that magical wars between good and evil,
dragons, dwarves tunnelling etc could have been responsible for the formation
of weird geographical features.

On another note, if geography is important to you then the world building done
within the game that features in REAMDE by Neal Stephenson should make you
happy. In the game mining gold is part of the economy of the game (a bit like
WoW) but they have an algorithm that determines where gold should be found and
how much, as well as all other geographic features being carefully considered.

